# Something about triples.



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I have always felt good after pulling off a triple because I feel like all that time and all those clays have paid off. Now pulling off the triple on big honkers with a little 28 gauge pump gun, just puts it to a new level



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That's very awesome. Were you shooting some of that depleted uranium armor piercing shot?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Very nice!!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice was that down there


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> Very nice was that down there


Yep, with the boys up north freezing the birds are finally here. Now to get them off of you know where. There are a ton but they already know where to go.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> That's very awesome. Were you shooting some of that depleted uranium armor piercing shot?


Of course, only use the best as those big Bird deserve it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice shooting! I had a pair of widgeons come in the other day and got a real double, two in one shot! I'll post up some pics later. Glad to see some birds moving south for you,,, should be a ton coming down the pipe next week.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go!!

uh.....I rarely get a triple but when I do I end up over limit and then get cuffed and thrown in prison.

.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Great job HH! Especially with the 28, and a pump gun at that. I pulled off my first true goose triple a week ago-it seems like we should be able to do it all the time but it's harder than it seems. I've never shot a true triple on ducks, lots of doubles and even some 2+1's but never a true triple. It's good to have goals right?








[/URL]


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> Nice shooting! I had a pair of widgeons come in the other day and got a real double, two in one shot! I'll post up some pics later. Glad to see some birds moving south for you,,, should be a ton coming down the pipe next week.


Man we're ready for them. These birds are as stale as it gets. I just hope there are birds to come with the reports I've been reading from you guys.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice pumpgunner. Heck ya it's good to have goals. I'm sure you get that one sooner rather then later as well

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gianthead (Sep 7, 2016)

First double on a pair of these today !


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Sweet GH; we got 2 drake & 1 hen Can yesterday along with 3 ringnecks.

I've tripled on quail, doves, ducks, and sand hill cranes; but never on geese. I've also knocked down 4 ducks with one shot before; once on scaup and once on gadwalls. In both cases, 3 were dead in the air and I or the dog had to chase down a cripple.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Jesse have you had your 410 out on a hunt this season?

I've got some sweet little shells loaded up but I haven't found the right hunt just yet.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Jesse have you had your 410 out on a hunt this season?
> 
> I've got some sweet little shells loaded up but I haven't found the right hunt just yet.


Don't want to steel his thunder, but I saw a video of a swan getting killed with a .410. Then I witnessed that same .410 kill a wild pheasant and a handful of mallards. I felt very over gunned with my 20ga.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Jesse have you had your 410 out on a hunt this season?
> 
> I've got some sweet little shells loaded up but I haven't found the right hunt just yet.


Lol toasty spilled the beans. So far just a swan and a mix bag Hunt with toasty.

Looking for just the right goose shoot and it'll get the call when that time comes.





Got got a text that new birds are in so it might be coming out again in the next few days

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice job the birds hammernhonker


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

That's awesome. Well you most definitely have the small bores dialed in. Care to share details on the load?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

JerryH said:


> That's awesome. Well you most definitely have the small bores dialed in. Care to share details on the load?


I'll dig up the info tonight after my daughters game if I have time.

For now here is the swan shoot


----------

